# Front and rear dash cam for 2018 MK3 TT Coupe



## wendineill (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi all,

not been on here for a long time - upgrading from my loyal 197,000 miles MK1 TT Coupe to a MK3 next month and hoping you can help me clear the brain fog of dash cam options!

I initially considered having the dealer fitted options as supplied by them, but the prices are extortionate and the cameras might be a few years 'out of date'.

I'm after front and rear, which I will get hardwired as long as this won't affect my new car warranty. Ideally I'd like one that can be set up with the parking mode too as I trust no-one when it comes to parking near me lol.

I also don't want there to be any problems with the DAB reception (if that's possible).

I'd deffo be paying someone to fit it all as I wouldn't chance it myself.

Suggestions on cameras (not Nextbase as they were a bit rubbish), as well as who to fit please - I'm in sunny Dundee 8)

Like the look of this btw https://www.blackvue.com/dr750s-2ch/ , at Halfords for £349

Cheers,

Wendi


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

How much is the Audi one then for the TT not found a price for it?

https://audishop.online/product/audi-q7 ... ront-rear/

It looks so neat as well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_cont ... qeL608urrc


----------



## wendineill (Sep 2, 2015)

I think it was £640 fitted, but not at a local Audi dealer to me. Thinking about it, might not even have said it fitted a TT!


----------



## wendineill (Sep 2, 2015)

It was here
http://www.harwoods.uk.com/audi/parts-a ... ra-offers/


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Just seen a youtube of the video quality of the Audi camera. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I have the Blackvue 650 2ch cameras. Works well, very good video picture and fairly easy DIY installation. The hardest part is running the cables behind the trims.

Also good support from Nigel at the UK seller.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

On the A3 there's wires going into the mirror apparently said wires can be used to power the camera.






Not sure if it can be leveraged on the TT


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

tt3600 said:


> Just seen a youtube of the video quality of the Audi camera. Hmmmmmm.


Does look a bit poor but Techmoan always makes the point about the footage he uploads that YouTube often downgrades the quality and that the actual video is a ususally lot better.
The other thing is though that this cam is set up for LHD cars. Not sure how well it would work in a RHD.


----------



## wendineill (Sep 2, 2015)

brittan said:


> I have the Blackvue 650 2ch cameras. Works well, very good video picture and fairly easy DIY installation. The hardest part is running the cables behind the trims.
> 
> Also good support from Nigel at the UK seller.


Where abouts is Nigel based? I'm in Dundee and an authorized Blackvue seller said fitting was £179.99


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

wendineill said:


> Where abouts is Nigel based? I'm in Dundee and an authorized Blackvue seller said fitting was £179.99


Maidstone in Kent may be a little too far then; even with an offer on the camera with fitting. 

https://www.blackvue.co.uk/index.php/contactus


----------



## wendineill (Sep 2, 2015)

brittan said:


> wendineill said:
> 
> 
> > Where abouts is Nigel based? I'm in Dundee and an authorized Blackvue seller said fitting was £179.99
> ...


Lol, a bit far yes! I did contact my local Blackvue, which is about 65 miles away in Lanark - what should I expect to pay?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The link I posted says: DR750S 2 Channel Package Offer with Power Magic Pro and Installation - Package Price £461.00 a SAVING of £68.98


----------



## wendineill (Sep 2, 2015)

brittan said:


> The link I posted says: DR750S 2 Channel Package Offer with Power Magic Pro and Installation - Package Price £461.00 a SAVING of £68.98


Just seen it, cheers.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Halfords have taken out and fitted my Blackvue front and rear cams several times and have always done a faultless job. At £30 to fit (both front and rear) and £10 to remove both, it's a no brainer for me.


----------



## wendineill (Sep 2, 2015)

debonair said:


> Halfords have taken out and fitted my Blackvue front and rear cams several times and have always done a faultless job. At £30 to fit (both front and rear) and £10 to remove both, it's a no brainer for me.


I've actually been having an email conversation with Derek at Blackvue - he says they do recommend Halfords to install, which is great (otherwise their mobile installers charge £160).

I'm happy with Halfords, as long as there isn't any interference with the DAB reception - where is best for the rear camera to be placed to avoid that?

Are we sure my warranty won't be affected??

Ta very muchly


----------



## archieatkins (Dec 9, 2017)

I personally love Thinkware, I have had 3 in total, great picture quality and very subtle. You have the option of downloading video onto an app or just plugging the memory card into your computer.

http://www.thinkware.com/Products

the last one i had was F770


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Surprised at you knocking next base? When I googled them for reviews a few months back , they were recommended 
I fitted one in my Clio a few months ago, it's been 100% and easy to operate also a lot cheaper than blackvue


----------



## wendineill (Sep 2, 2015)

Hiya, so Dundee Halfords can only fit a front camera on a TT ☹ I'll try Kirkcaldy but might have to pay £160 to fit otherwise. Anyone know what the newer version of the Nextbase twin camera is like? Had a nextbase before but it was faulty and has put me off paying that amount of money on one...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

wendineill said:


> Hiya, so Dundee Halfords can only fit a front camera on a TT ☹ I'll try Kirkcaldy but might have to pay £160 to fit otherwise. Anyone know what the newer version of the Nextbase twin camera is like? Had a nextbase before but it was faulty and has put me off paying that amount of money on one...


Installed a NextBase 412GW single cam in my wife's car about 6 months ago and it has been fine. Image quality very good. Had to turn off the shock sensor as even on the lowest setting it was protecting 3 minute clips as urgent whenever she hit a pothole or bump. And that soon fills up your SD card.


----------

